# Pacemaker placement



## lhubert1959 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a cardiologist who has a general surgeon create and place the pacemaker in the pocket and the cardiologist then connects the leads only.  Does anyone know how to bill for this?  We have been billing for the surgeon only and have tried using modifier 80 for the cardiologist but this was denied.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Sep 30, 2011)

Let me see if I can find some info. It makes sense they are denying the 80. That is for an assistant surgeon and Cardio docs are not surgeons; you can also check your edits to see if an 80 is allowable on the code you're billing. Never really had this scenario before. Are you biling separate claims for the cardio and CT surgeon? You should capture the work for each physician. 33217 for the cardio and then your code for the CT surgeon.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 2, 2011)

lhbrady1959 said:


> I have a cardiologist who has a general surgeon create and place the pacemaker in the pocket and the cardiologist then connects the leads only.  Does anyone know how to bill for this?  We have been billing for the surgeon only and have tried using modifier 80 for the cardiologist but this was denied.  Any suggestions?



Use Modifier-62, but both docs have to have their own surgical report, and both docs have to use the modifier.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## lhubert1959 (Oct 4, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks, y'all !


----------

